# Need LGD



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

We currently have foxes going after our chickens and feel we need to have a dog on our property. I just saw a 1 yr old anatolian shepherd mix at our local humane society. I know anatolians are supposed to be good LGD for goats, but what are they like around chickens, or does it depend on the individual dog? I'd hate to bring an animal home and have even MORE drama than we already have at the moment. I realize that he would need training, but is a 1 yr old too late to start? How big a risk do those of you with experience think this would be? Would I be better off going with a pyr? I am hoping that just having a dog here will thwart the foxes during the day. At night everyone is locked up safely, so it's just during the day that the animals -- mainly chickens -- need protecting.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I love my Anatolians! As a pup the first one did kill & eat most of a chicken. He got chewed out big time. A few months later he got another one, only it was half eaten. Another chewing out complete with me growling at him & barring my teeth.
We havent had another incident since. Pup #2 never did mess with them. Chickens go in & out the buck pen to range & neither dog pays any mind.
I would make sure this particular dog hasnt been a house dog previously. They are smart independent animals & are not usually out to please you.
It would be better to find a working LGD, one born & raised with the stock.
Our first dog I was new to LGDs; he had to basically train me & that's no joke. After we got over the puppy hurdles I was thankful I didnt give up on him.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm don't have any experience with an LGD, but I do know that it's not a smart idea to get a dog, even if it's a guardian breed, who hasn't been born on a working farm to working parents.  So personally, I wouldn't adopt the dog for guardian purposes, but it could be a great house/family dog!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

I see. So what you're saying Linz, is that even LGD breeds will not be suitable guardians unless they have been trained that way from birth. Ok then. Good to know.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I agree with Lintz. Unless the dog is accustomed to livestock there is a chance the hunter instinct in all dogs will come around the goats. 

If you are interested in LGD for sale I have a customer who just had puppies.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks Randi. I think for now I'll look closer to home and see what I can find in terms of breeders, etc. Also need to do some research first on how to train and what that involves so I know what I'm getting into before there's a puppy in the yard. Turns out this has just been a first step (eliminating the possibility of an older rescue dog). Thanks to everyone for their input and advice.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

About the only thing I taught ours to do was sit. And to not poop in the goat lounging area.
They do their job naturally. One has taken it upon himself to be Goat Daddy & prefers to say with does & babies. He jumps back & forth between buck & doe pens & his VERY protective especially of the younger ones.
I had a doe wasnt sure if she was prego. One day while outside we heard him snarl at a yrling. A few minutes later the squall of a newborn. What he had done was keep the yrlng away from doe in labor. When we got there he was helping dry them off as they were being born.
He keeps others away from a baby if Im bottle feeding it. He also makes sure we have no interference for any doctoring. Now I couldnt train him to do anything like that if my life depended on it!
The other dog barks & kills intruders too, but he doesnt seem to have any mothering intincts.
Dog #1 was born to working parents but I dont know if he had any training from his mom. Dog#2 was definelty born & raised out in pasture.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Here's Dep


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Neat pic!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck finding one  Did you look on CL?


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah, I've been checking CL -- sometimes there are LGD listed there... I dont know now if getting a LGD is going to help us with our chicken/fox problem though


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

any LGD breed may not be good for guarding...they need to be use to them since birth! I have two GP's and one is GREAT with chickens and the other one not so great....but we are working with him on that and he is doing great. Good luck on your search


----------

